# Rai 1 "regala" il sabato a Maria De Filippi



## fabri47 (26 Marzo 2021)

Incredibile decisione di palinsesto da parte di *Rai 1*, per quanto riguarda il *sabato sera*. Complice la forte concorrenza di *Maria De Filippi*, che con *C'è Posta Per Te *ed anche con *Amici *(entrambi circa a 6 milioni e share del 30%) su Canale 5, la prima rete diretta da Stefano Coletta che entro giugno abbandonerà il suo posto visto il cambio di governo, ha deciso la messa in onda di fiction in replica. 

Pertanto, già durante C'è Posta Per Te, Rai 1 non ha schierato una concorrenza molto temibile e lo stesso Affari Tuoi durava solitamente fino alle 22:30 permettendo a Maria De Filippi di andare in solitaria da quell'ora in poi. Sabato scorso, 20 marzo, la prima puntata di Amici è praticamente andata senza concorrenza, visto che Rai 1 ha mandato la replica del film "In Arte Nino" sulla vita di Nino Manfredi ed interpretato da Elio Germani. Una concorrenza poco temibile, che ha permesso al serale della ventesima edizione di fare il miglior debutto di sempre (oltre 6 milioni e 28% di share, mentre la replica di Rai 1 ha totalizzato tre milioni e mezzo ed il 14%).

Il programma di Carlo Conti, *Top 10*, la cui prima puntata della seconda edizione era prevista da sabato 10 aprile, è stato *rinviato a venerdì 30 aprile*, così sfuggendo alla concorrenza della sua amica Maria De Filippi.

*Aggiornamenti:

TvBlog: Top 10 rimane al sabato sera. Slitta di una settimana dal 10 al 17 aprile, perchè l'auditorium del foro italico in Roma, non è ancora pronto. 

Incredibile spostamento dell'ultim'ora. Dopo tanti promo, che prevedevano la partenza di Top Dieci questo sabato, 17 aprile, il programma di Rai 1 viene nuovamente rinviato e spostato di giorno di collocazione. Come annunciato da TvBlog, la nuova data di partenza della seconda edizione dello show di Carlo Conti è venerdì 23 aprile.

I sabato sera della prima rete potrebbero essere occupati da una fiction in prima visione.*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Incredibile decisione di palinsesto da parte di *Rai 1*, per quanto riguarda il *sabato sera*. Complice la forte concorrenza di *Maria De Filippi*, che con *C'è Posta Per Te *ed anche con *Amici *(entrambi circa a 6 milioni e share del 30%) su Canale 5, la prima rete diretta da Stefano Coletta che entro giugno abbandonerà il suo posto visto il cambio di governo, ha deciso la messa in onda di fiction in replica.
> 
> Pertanto, già durante C'è Posta Per Te, Rai 1 non ha schierato una concorrenza molto temibile e lo stesso Affari Tuoi durava solitamente fino alle 22:30 permettendo a Maria De Filippi di andare in solitaria da quell'ora in poi. Sabato scorso, 20 marzo, la prima puntata di Amici è praticamente andata senza concorrenza, visto che Rai 1 ha mandato la replica del film "In Arte Nino" sulla vita di Nino Manfredi ed interpretato da Elio Germani. Una concorrenza poco temibile, che ha permesso al serale della ventesima edizione di fare il miglior debutto di sempre (oltre 6 milioni e 28% di share, mentre la replica di Rai 1 ha totalizzato tre milioni e mezzo ed il 14%).
> 
> Il programma di Carlo Conti, *Top 10*, la cui prima puntata della seconda edizione era prevista da sabato 10 aprile, è stato *rinviato a venerdì 30 aprile*, così sfuggendo alla concorrenza della sua amica Maria De Filippi.


È pazzesco! Sono anni che Rai 1 regala il sabato alla De Filippi, però se prima succedeva solo con C'è Posta Per Te, ora Coletta ha fatto risorgere pure Amici che erano alcuni anni che era crollato negli ascolti. Che schifo, alla faccia del servizio pubblico.


----------



## Marilson (26 Marzo 2021)

che amarezza, io sono cresciuto guardando il varieta' di Rai 1 del sabato sera. Era un must. Prima con Fantastico, poi Scommettiamo Che' ecc


----------



## fabri47 (26 Marzo 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> che amarezza, io sono cresciuto guardando il varieta' di Rai 1 del sabato sera. Era un must. Prima con Fantastico, poi Scommettiamo Che' ecc


Ma pure Canale 5 offriva di meglio con La Corrida, quella VERA di Corrado.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Marzo 2021)

*TvBlog: Top 10 rimane al sabato sera. Slitta di una settimana dal 10 al 17 aprile, perchè l'auditorium del foro italico in Roma, non è ancora pronto.*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TvBlog: Top 10 rimane al sabato sera. Slitta di una settimana dal 10 al 17 aprile, perchè l'auditorium del foro italico in Roma, non è ancora pronto.*


In pratica, è Carlo Conti ad aver paura di andare contro la De Filippi e la Rai lo sta pregando.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Aprile 2021)

*Incredibile spostamento dell'ultim'ora. Dopo tanti promo, che prevedevano la partenza di Top Dieci questo sabato, 17 aprile, il programma di Rai 1 viene nuovamente rinviato e spostato di giorno di collocazione. Come annunciato da TvBlog, la nuova data di partenza della seconda edizione dello show di Carlo Conti è venerdì 23 aprile.

I sabato sera della prima rete potrebbero essere occupati da una fiction in prima visione.*


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Aprile 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Incredibile spostamento dell'ultim'ora. Dopo tanti promo, che prevedevano la partenza di Top Dieci questo sabato, 17 aprile, il programma di Rai 1 viene nuovamente rinviato e spostato di giorno di collocazione. Come annunciato da TvBlog, la nuova data di partenza della seconda edizione dello show di Carlo Conti è venerdì 23 aprile.
> 
> I sabato sera della prima rete potrebbero essere occupati da una fiction in prima visione.*



fino a oggi passavano ancora spot che lo pubblicizzavano al sabato, boh. 

cmq ho visto anche alcuni spot delle repliche di montalbano, per la milionesima volta li ripropongono.


----------



## sampapot (13 Aprile 2021)

ma chi se ne frega!!!


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (13 Aprile 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In pratica, è Carlo Conti ad aver paura di andare contro la De Filippi e la Rai lo sta pregando.



O Carlo Conti ha paura o c'è un accordo sottobanco per non fare la concorrenza alla De Filippi in cambia di non so bene cosa. Tu come la vedi?


----------



## fabri47 (13 Aprile 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> O Carlo Conti ha paura o c'è un accordo sottobanco per non fare la concorrenza alla De Filippi in cambia di non so bene cosa. Tu come la vedi?


Assolutamente, l'anno scorso Maria De Filippi fu incavolatissima con i vertici Mediaset per aver messo Amici al venerdì contro La Corrida del suo amico Carlo Conti. Però la verità è che quest'anno Amici lo hanno fatto partire sciaguratamente senza concorrenza ed ha fidelizzato quasi 6 milioni fissi e Top Dieci non è tutto sto programmone, che tra l'altro lo scorso anno venne messo in estate, e Carlo Conti sa che sarà un'impresa rubare qualche telespettatore.

Poi diciamo anche che il direttore di Rai 1 Coletta simpatizza con la De Filippi, in quanto l'ha messa alla conduzione di un programma sulle donne che era previsto in palinsesto ma non è ancora andato in onda.


----------

